# mcculloch mac 3200



## mower05 (Aug 21, 2012)

i have just picked up this saw from a friend and he had bought it from a flea market and i had to help him replace fuel line and the studs that hold the bar on which was stripped after getting saw back together and filling up with gas and bar oil it started to leak bar oil which we fixed with a new gasket he let another friend that was interested in buying this saw try it out he brought it back with bar oil pouring out of the case after a while he decided i had somthing he needed and after trading being the good friend i am i tore it apart to see where it was leaking and found the bar oil tank was busted at the neck and the oil line was busted easy enough to get out and put back in but here is where the head ache starts i can not find another tank and i really would like to fix it since it looks brand new and runs awesome little saw with14"bar but i figure good trimming saw can some one help me please this is the only place i figured that could help me thank you and god bless


----------



## Chris-PA (Aug 21, 2012)

mower05 said:


> i have just picked up this saw from a friend and he had bought it from a flea market and i had to help him replace fuel line and the studs that hold the bar on which was stripped after getting saw back together and filling up with gas and bar oil it started to leak bar oil which we fixed with a new gasket he let another friend that was interested in buying this saw try it out he brought it back with bar oil pouring out of the case after a while he decided i had somthing he needed and after trading being the good friend i am i tore it apart to see where it was leaking and found the bar oil tank was busted at the neck and the oil line was busted easy enough to get out and put back in but here is where the head ache starts i can not find another tank and i really would like to fix it since it looks brand new and runs awesome little saw with14"bar but i figure good trimming saw can some one help me please this is the only place i figured that could help me thank you and god bless


I really like mine, especially with a muffler mod. They are strong and fairly powerful for 32cc. I checked at chainsawr.com but he's out of stock. They do come up on the big Internet auction site from time to time. Maybe search on MC-9228-310002.


----------



## Sapo_feo (Aug 21, 2012)

I loaned out my 3200, and it came back with a stripped out oil tank neck. Took me 3 years to find another tank, but the saw started on the 3rd pull. If you have the IPL that came with the saw run the part number for the oil tank in google.. every day. Sooner or later somebody gets rid of one. My part number is MC-300260, but I found different years had different numbers. You also might have better luck searching for a different model like 3216 or 3516. They use the same tank.

edit: The actually have one on ebay.. a little expensive, but here you go..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OIL-TANK-mcculloch-3818-3816-2316-3516-3216-3214-3210-/380095850222


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 21, 2012)

Those are very common around my end of Missouri. 

Just set on it for a while and a parts saw will turn up.


I'll check the junk pile at Jeff's small engine next time I'm down there.


----------



## mower05 (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you all for the info i will keep looking if any of you here of anything please let me know thank you


----------



## TK (Aug 22, 2012)

That's quite a set of lungs ya got there.


----------



## Chris-PA (Aug 22, 2012)

TK said:


> That's quite a set of lungs ya got there.


Punctuation would be helpful.........


----------



## rullywowr (Sep 19, 2012)

There is a guy here on CL that is selling one for parts for $10. 
Mcullic 3200 chainsaw for parts


----------



## heimannm (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a short stack of 3200 McCulloch saws I'd like to get rid of. If 67L36Driver will act as the go between I can drop a couple off on Sunday as I pass through St. Joe.

Heads up Carl, I am going to be in the neighborhood Sunday! Anything else I might have you'd like me to bring along? I still have a few odd ball clutch drums and sprockets for gear drives I'll thow in in case you seen something useful. I think the rest of the Remington stuff is gone already.

Mark


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 19, 2012)

Mark:

Drop the short stack here. We should be here Sunday, most all day unless Blondie tells me different. 

Out 35th annav. is Monday, but nothing planned............................................yet. Nobody tells me nothing.

Only Remington parts I'd like to locate is a serviceable PL-5 piston, muffler and a crank for a GL-7. I've burned thru my Remy phase and am now tinkering with Poulans and Pioneers.


----------



## WeenerDog (Sep 19, 2012)

*My oiler issues (3516)*

I was able to 'plastic weld' my tank with a Harbor Freight plastic welding kit. Replaced the oil line, checked the oil pump (turns with crankshaft, the plastic gear is tight on the oil pump shaft), cleaned it out, but no oil (well, if I hold it with the oiler down while running, it will start to drip out, but not when horizontal). Do the lines need to be primed? Wouldn't seem like it, as if you run out of oil, the saw won't prime...

Doesn't seem that complicated, all the lines are clear, but no oil... I'd hate to give up on this saw:mad2:


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 19, 2012)

WeenerDog said:


> I was able to 'plastic weld' my tank with a Harbor Freight plastic welding kit. Replaced the oil line, checked the oil pump (turns with crankshaft, the plastic gear is tight on the oil pump shaft), cleaned it out, but no oil (well, if I hold it with the oiler down while running, it will start to drip out, but not when horizontal). Do the lines need to be primed? Wouldn't seem like it, as if you run out of oil, the saw won't prime...
> 
> Doesn't seem that complicated, all the lines are clear, but no oil... I'd hate to give up on this saw:mad2:



If I remember right, there is a spring on the crank that bears against the wormgear that drives the oil pump. If it slips too much, you get no oil. And, try 30 weight.

They normally oil like the Exxon Valdes..........................................................YIKES!


----------



## Chris-PA (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah, mine has no lack of oil.


----------



## WeenerDog (Sep 19, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Yeah, mine has no lack of oil.



You know, I recently mixed some Stihl bar oil (thicker than gorilla snot) in with my usual used motor oil that I've run in the Mac. I might just try some thinner oil and see what happens....


----------



## s sidewall (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a 3214 and use regular bar oil in it without any problems. I got it from a guy that said it had been sitting for about 15 years or more. Replaced all fuel lines, primer and oil lines, gave it a good bath while I had it tore apart. looks and runs like a new saw. Still has the logo on the bar. Guy said he may have used it 4 times. Great little trim saw. The first thing he had done was to get rid of the home owners chain. It will throw the chips.


----------



## Chris-PA (Sep 20, 2012)

s sidwell said:


> I have a 3214 and use regular bar oil in it without any problems. I got it from a guy that said it had been sitting for about 15 years or more. Replaced all fuel lines, primer and oil lines, gave it a good bath while I had it tore apart. looks and runs like a new saw. Still has the logo on the bar. Guy said he may have used it 4 times. Great little trim saw. The first thing he had done was to get rid of the home owners chain. It will throw the chips.


Yes it will - give it a muffler mod, it woke mine up considerably. I really want to play with one of the 38cc versions with A/V. Quad open transfers......


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 20, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Yes it will - give it a muffler mod, it woke mine up considerably. I really want to play with one of the 38cc versions with A/V. Quad open transfers......



Yes... MM is a must... Listen to the saw in this vid...Cause you can't see anything. It's my son cutting some shooting lanes... I was up on the platform of the shooting house.
He's using the 3200... I like it cause it fits in the basket on the front of the 4 wheeler...
Vibrates like a banshee though...
[video=youtube;eQU_-QlHvGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQU_-QlHvGM&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Chris-PA (Sep 20, 2012)

Here's the modified muffler I did on mine:















I tossed the spark screen too.


----------



## heimannm (Sep 23, 2012)

Two 3200's in the truck and headed for St. Joe tomorrow.

Mark


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 23, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... MM is a must... Listen to the saw in this vid...Cause you can't see anything. It's my son cutting some shooting lanes... I was up on the platform of the shooting house.
> He's using the 3200... I like it cause it fits in the basket on the front of the 4 wheeler...
> Vibrates like a banshee though...
> [video=youtube;eQU_-QlHvGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQU_-QlHvGM&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]



Little pup sounds way bigger than he is.

I have two 2014's and modified the muffler in very much the same way. One of them I got from a friend who cleared a lot of brush and small trees with it. Still pumps 140. Use the primer pump and quick with the choke rod and it will start first pull from dead cold.


----------



## WeenerDog (Sep 23, 2012)

*3516 Oiler update*

Had it apart again, can't find anything wrong, but no oil. Couple of questions:

1) Oil pump. I assume when it sits in the black housing, with it's spring pushing it up, the "D" on the pump shaft should align with the outlet side of the pump housing? Or should the shaft be pressed up to it's stop in the plastic splined gear?

2) Worm gear. This seems to be a form of clutch that keeps the worm gear from stripping the plastic splined gear? Not sure what can go wrong here or wear? How to check for functionality? Seems to be able to spin on the crankshaft, but with the spring pressure, turns the pump when I turn the crankshaft. 

Not a whole lot to go wrong, and all seems in order, but no oil!! I primed it with oil, so all the passages are clear.

Any thoughts? If I hadn't thrown bar, two chains, and a drive gear at it, I'd give up, but I'm still game...


----------



## Chris-PA (Sep 23, 2012)

Man, I had mine apart too long ago and just don't remember enough. The big spring that drives the worm is a kind of slip clutch, but I kinda doubt that's the issue. I can't remember if this pump works like so many others where there is a wobbly grove that causes the pump to move up and down as it spins - I think so. Does the pump shaft fit in the o-ring properly, and is the o-ring in good shape?


----------



## WeenerDog (Sep 23, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Man, I had mine apart too long ago and just don't remember enough. The big spring that drives the worm is a kind of slip clutch, but I kinda doubt that's the issue. I can't remember if this pump works like so many others where there is a wobbly grove that causes the pump to move up and down as it spins - I think so. Does the pump shaft fit in the o-ring properly, and is the o-ring in good shape?



O-ring looks nice - tight and well-formed. The top of the splined plastic part is not flat and looks like it might have some 'cam - action', but it just rests against a foam plug (unless something "sproinged" somewhere when I took it apart; don't see it on the IPL), so I don't see how it would cause any motion. Hmm...

{Edit} Looked at the IPL again, and indeed there is a pin/dowel at the top of the pump that is missing, so I need to find it or make one. HA! Thanks!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 24, 2012)

WeenerDog said:


> O-ring looks nice - tight and well-formed. The top of the splined plastic part is not flat and looks like it might have some 'cam - action', but it just rests against a foam plug (unless something "sproinged" somewhere when I took it apart; don't see it on the IPL), so I don't see how it would cause any motion. Hmm...
> 
> {Edit} Looked at the IPL again, and indeed there is a pin/dowel at the top of the pump that is missing, so I need to find it or make one. HA! Thanks!



Maybe a finish nail would be appropiate...................................................:msp_wink:


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 24, 2012)

mower05 said:


> i have just picked up this saw from a friend and he had bought it from a flea market and i had to help him replace fuel line and the studs that hold the bar on which was stripped after getting saw back together and filling up with gas and bar oil it started to leak bar oil which we fixed with a new gasket he let another friend that was interested in buying this saw try it out he brought it back with bar oil pouring out of the case after a while he decided i had somthing he needed and after trading being the good friend i am i tore it apart to see where it was leaking and found the bar oil tank was busted at the neck and the oil line was busted easy enough to get out and put back in but here is where the head ache starts i can not find another tank and i really would like to fix it since it looks brand new and runs awesome little saw with14"bar but i figure good trimming saw can some one help me please this is the only place i figured that could help me thank you and god bless





heimannm said:


> Two 3200's in the truck and headed for St. Joe tomorrow.
> 
> Mark



Am babysitting (I am a qualified grandparent) two 3200s Mark left here yesterday. Made it halfway from Dike, Iowa to Semour, Mo.. 

Awaiting shipping/mailing instructions from the O.P.. Shoot me a private message.


----------



## w8ye (Sep 24, 2012)

I've had one of these for some 14 years. I use it to prune around the yard. I also let the grand kids use it. Had three bars on it from where they have bent the bars. The original sprocket is worn out now. I'm going to steal one from my worthless unused MiniMac?

I've had to put new fuel lines on it but nothing else.

The chainsaw really came alive with the muffler mod described earlier. It made a decent little chainsaw out of it. I opened the outlet holes on the muffler more than shown in the other post.

I cut the safety rakers way down on the chain. I don't remember the original chain having the extra rakers on it?


----------



## Saw Dr. (Sep 24, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Yes it will - give it a muffler mod, it woke mine up considerably. I really want to play with one of the 38cc versions with A/V. Quad open transfers......



The A/V on those is crap. I had a couple here. One A/V that was locked up, and one "hardtail" that needed some external bits (like oil tank.) I decided to build one good one on the A/V chassis. Next time I get bored, I'm going to convert back to the rigid handlebars. It is just a flimsy bad idea. You may have better luck. The throttle linkage is crummy and the whole thing feels like you are trying to cut with a 2/3 full water balloon. I have had several 3200's in rigid form, and they have always been good light duty and loaner saws. I have not touched the A/V since I put it together. 

The snapped oil tank neck is a very common thing on these. Also the oil line breaking right where it exits the tank. This, in turn, can cause the oil pump to run dry and melt the plastic drive gear. If I get one with a broken tank, I go no further. If it won't oil, I check the pump first since my supply of used ones is zero. On these, any time they need fuel lines one should just plan on replacing oil lines too. I quote an hour shop time for those if they come in with bad fuel lines and just require the customer to do oil lines as well.


----------



## Chris-PA (Sep 24, 2012)

Saw Dr. said:


> The A/V on those is crap. I had a couple here. One A/V that was locked up, and one "hardtail" that needed some external bits (like oil tank.) I decided to build one good one on the A/V chassis. Next time I get bored, I'm going to convert back to the rigid handlebars. It is just a flimsy bad idea. You may have better luck. The throttle linkage is crummy and the whole thing feels like you are trying to cut with a 2/3 full water balloon. I have had several 3200's in rigid form, and they have always been good light duty and loaner saws. I have not touched the A/V since I put it together.
> 
> The snapped oil tank neck is a very common thing on these. Also the oil line breaking right where it exits the tank. This, in turn, can cause the oil pump to run dry and melt the plastic drive gear. If I get one with a broken tank, I go no further. If it won't oil, I check the pump first since my supply of used ones is zero. On these, any time they need fuel lines one should just plan on replacing oil lines too. I quote an hour shop time for those if they come in with bad fuel lines and just require the customer to do oil lines as well.


Thanks for that information - now I won't bother with the A/V. I was on the fence anyway because one of the things I liked most about the design is how simple and basic it is. If I find one with A/V cheap locally maybe I'll mess with that. They buzz but they're OK if you don't run them steady long term. The only time I had problems was when I ran two full tanks through while limbing some downed oaks, only stopping to refuel. At the end I couldn't feel my hands for about half an hour. Better gloves help too. 

It's kind of too bad because the saw works great with the 12" bar that's on it. It could clearly pull a 14" no problem, but I liked it with the 12" I even put a spike on it because it's got a lot of torque for 32cc and can stand some pressure on it. I have Oregon 91PX on it, which is noticeable faster than 91VG. I end up using it more than I thought I would.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 24, 2012)

67L36Driver said:


> Am babysitting (I am a qualified grandparent) two 3200s Mark left here yesterday. Made it halfway from Dike, Iowa to Semour, Mo..
> 
> Awaiting shipping/mailing instructions from the O.P.. Shoot me a private message.



You wouldn't be going to the Iowa gtg by chance??
Work saw collector and I will be there, and I drive through Seymour weekly...
Used to live there...


----------



## Den69RS96 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow this brings back painful members. My saw was only used a few times, maybe couple hours max. When my FIL gave it to me, i spent more time working on the saw than cutting with it. I had all the same problems as u except my oiler worked. I got tired of working on it and traded the mac3200 to my brother for a homelite HT18 hedge trimmer. I got the better end of that deal.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 24, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You wouldn't be going to the Iowa gtg by chance??
> Work saw collector and I will be there, and I drive through Seymour weekly...
> Used to live there...



Nope. Wish I was........................................

Anyone passing thru St. Joe on their way to Iowa GTG give me a shout.

Carl.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 25, 2012)

*Chainsaw relay.*

Tenative plans are for *Mo. Jim* will pick up saws from me and take them to the Iowa GTG. Pass them on to *Hedgerow* or someone from the Springfield, Mo. area to hold for the O.P. of this thread.

*mower05* are you out there?


----------



## WeenerDog (Sep 29, 2012)

*Victory at last!*

I know this wasn't the point of this thread, but I got the oiler working. Didn't have the dowel/pin, and it wasn't clear how it was captive. I measured the hole for the pin and it was 1/8" -- perfect for a 8-32 screw in plastic. I was going to turn down the end of the screw on my lathe, but the chuck wouldn't go that small ( I miss my little 7x12 chinese lathe sometimes!). So, I put it in the drill press and used a file to take the threads off from .340" out. Cut it at .6", screwed it in with a bit of locktite and the Valdez rides again -- oil galore. Hope that made sense...


Thanks for the help, guys!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 29, 2012)

WeenerDog said:


> I know this wasn't the point of this thread, but I got the oiler working. Didn't have the dowel/pin, and it wasn't clear how it was captive. I measured the hole for the pin and it was 1/8" -- perfect for a 8-32 screw in plastic. I was going to turn down the end of the screw on my lathe, but the chuck wouldn't go that small ( I miss my little 7x12 chinese lathe sometimes!). So, I put it in the drill press and used a file to take the threads off from .340" out. Cut it at .6", screwed it in with a bit of locktite and the Valdez rides again -- oil galore. Hope that made sense...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help, guys!



You do realize, you just applied a million dollar solution to a 5 dollar problem...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 2, 2012)

67L36Driver said:


> Tenative plans are for *Mo. Jim* will pick up saws from me and take them to the Iowa GTG. Pass them on to *Hedgerow* or someone from the Springfield, Mo. area to hold for the O.P. of this thread.
> 
> *mower05* are you out there?



Getting no response from the O.P..


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 2, 2012)

67L36Driver said:


> Getting no response from the O.P..



Looks like you get to keep em and store em' Carl... 
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Overtrained (Oct 3, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Here's the modified muffler I did on mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm I like the muffler mod, might have to try that on my 3516AV


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Looks like you get to keep em and store em' Carl...
> :msp_biggrin:



Oh, joy.................................................................................


----------



## w8ye (Oct 3, 2012)

On the muffler mod . . .

There are two baffle plates and a screen inside the muffler that you can just completely remove.

Then it is just a matter of enlarging the outlet holes.

The muffler will fit back together without the baffle plates.

This leaves the muffler as a hollow box. The result is louder but it is a chainsaw.

I did my 3214 and it really came alive. Then I did a 3818 which had the same muffler but I didn't see so much improvement.

A Stihl "yellow" chain will help these a lot too. The cutters are larger.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2012)

w8ye said:


> On the muffler mod . . .
> 
> There are two baffle plates and a screen inside the muffler that you can just completely remove.
> 
> ...



I even put a bigger carb on my 3200...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Overtrained (Oct 3, 2012)

w8ye said:


> On the muffler mod . . .
> 
> There are two baffle plates and a screen inside the muffler that you can just completely remove.
> 
> ...



Im assuming you have to set the carb a bit richer to run with the unrestricted exhaust....


----------



## w8ye (Oct 3, 2012)

After opening up the muffler which included removing the baffle plates and opening up the holes in the bottom, I reset the high speed needle for the chainsaw to run correctly.

I ran this chainsaw some yesterday. It sounds good and is not subdued like it was originally as I'm accustomed to Husqvarna, Stihl, and Dolmar pro chainsaws.

It made a nice little trim saw.

Some Stihl "yellow" chain would be a good addition?


----------



## Overtrained (Oct 3, 2012)

w8ye said:


> After opening up the muffler which included removing the baffle plates and opening up the holes in the bottom, I reset the high speed needle for the chainsaw to run correctly.
> 
> I ran this chainsaw some yesterday. It sounds good and is not subdued like it was originally as I'm accustomed to Husqvarna, Stihl, and Dolmar pro chainsaws.
> 
> ...




I LIKE to run Mini Macs, this is the crap i'm accustomed too!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 3, 2012)

67L36Driver said:


> Oh, joy.................................................................................



On the other hand, I just sold both of my 2014"s. I'll have to get one of the 3200's running.

I put an add on Craigslist and the little fellows are going like hotcakes.:msp_w00t:


I sell 'em cheap.


----------



## Overtrained (Oct 9, 2012)

Modded the muffler on my 3516 to rumble box status

















This is all that went back, all the baffles/spark screen was removed.


----------



## Overtrained (Oct 9, 2012)

Now the muffler on this saw is about as useless as a mini mac muffler:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Overtrained (Oct 27, 2012)

Dialed in the 3516 today after the muffler mod, not bad! Lil mexi Mac surprised me, has some snot now......corona anyone?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm fresh out of 3200 types. Sold three on Craigslist lately. Darn things sell themselves. I do have a parts carcass left over.


----------



## Overtrained (Dec 7, 2012)

This is how you clean the plastic 3200 series macs! Lil dawn, some simple green and piping hot water in a bucket. Let em soak over night. I would have thrown the engine in as well but I didnt want to hurt the water!

P.S.... A dishwasher would be even better but I dont want to have to go for ball replacement surgery thanks to the wife.


----------

